# How To Tell What Size Holding Tanks I Have



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I know use a bucket but my trailer is at the storage lot plus If I fill a tank I won't have anywhere to dump it close by. I was planing on buying a tornado flush kit and the subject came up that the 2006 Outbacks had either a 28 or a 40 gallon tanks so I was wondering if there is a way to know without filling it?

Also is the installation different for the different size tanks?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I know use a bucket but my trailer is at the storage lot plus If I fill a tank I won't have anywhere to dump it close by. I was planing on buying a tornado flush kit and the subject came up that the 2006 Outbacks had either a 28 or a 40 gallon tanks so I was wondering if there is a way to know without filling it?
> 
> Also is the installation different for the different size tanks?


I am sure all the 2006 and up models have 40 gal tanks.

Leon


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I think the change on tank size was made sometime during the 2005 model run.
I.E. some of the late 05 models have the bigger tanks.
If yours is an 06, it should have the bigger tanks.
I've been wrong before though


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's just water, use the water method and fill using the tub drain. Just make sure to pull the correct valve so you don't have any surprises.

But you "should" have 40 gallon tanks.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Unless it was modified...it should be a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I know use a bucket but my trailer is at the storage lot plus If I fill a tank I won't have anywhere to dump it close by. I was planing on buying a tornado flush kit and the subject came up that the 2006 Outbacks had either a 28 or a 40 gallon tanks so I was wondering if there is a way to know without filling it?
> 
> Also is the installation different for the different size tanks?


Try thisâ€¦ fill a tablespoon with water, then pour it in the tankâ€¦ repeat until full. There are 256 tablespoons in a gallon. If it is 40 gallons, you should only have to fill the spoon 10240 times. Hint, if you use a heaping tablespoon you will have to do it less.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bill

Keystone has all of the Outback specs on it's website...2006 Outback Specs



STBNCBN said:


> I know use a bucket but my trailer is at the storage lot plus If I fill a tank I won't have anywhere to dump it close by. I was planing on buying a tornado flush kit and the subject came up that the 2006 Outbacks had either a 28 or a 40 gallon tanks so I was wondering if there is a way to know without filling it?
> 
> Also is the installation different for the different size tanks?


Try thisâ€¦ fill a tablespoon with water, then pour it in the tankâ€¦ repeat until full. There are 256 tablespoons in a gallon. If it is 40 gallons, you should only have to fill the spoon 10240 times. Hint, if you use a heaping tablespoon you will have to do it less.








[/quote]

You're killing me!


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

It should also be on the sticker on the inside cabinet, where it gives your weights.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sasha said:


> It should also be on the sticker on the inside cabinet, where it gives your weights.


Oh sure...give him the easy way.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You go Skippershe!
That's using the ole noggin'!

Still... I would like to see STBNCBN's method. Maybe we could film it for an upcoming episode of _Outbackers Today_! (opps...)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Should be forty in all the 2006's. But the tablespoon method should help you easily  confrim.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Keystone has all of the Outback specs on it's website...2006 Outback Specs


WHEN ARE YOU PEOPLE GOING TO LEARN??? You can't trust the specs listed on Keystone's website!!!!

I have a 2006 28 RSDS, that was shipped from the factory in September of 2006. My gray and black tanks are 28 gallons. AND if you look at the floor plans for the 28 on the website, you'll see that on one side the bottom bunk is 7 feet long and the top bunk is 6'2" and on the other side the *TOP* bunk is 7 feet long and the *BOTTOM* bunk is 6'2" - I haven't seen one yet with that configuration but it would certainly be interesting.







I've e-mailed Keystone about that typo several times but it seems they don't care about accuracy.

Scott

By the way, did I mention that my tanks are 28 and you're all wrong?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You go Skippershe!
> That's using the ole noggin'!
> 
> Still... I would like to see STBNCBN's method. Maybe we could film it for an *upcoming episode of Outbackers Today*! (opps...)
> ...


Spill the beans Doug...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

I started off with a 2006 23RS and moved to a 2007 after some deal changes. the 2006 had 28 gal tanks, which was the spec shown on the Keystone web site up until January of 2006 when the weights and tank sizes changed on the site. You won't find this change reflected in the 2006 model year specs on the site.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Keystone has all of the Outback specs on it's website...2006 Outback Specs


WHEN ARE YOU PEOPLE GOING TO LEARN??? You can't trust the specs listed on Keystone's website!!!!

I have a 2006 28 RSDS, that was shipped from the factory in September of 2006. My gray and black tanks are 28 gallons. AND if you look at the floor plans for the 28 on the website, you'll see that on one side the bottom bunk is 7 feet long and the top bunk is 6'2" and on the other side the *TOP* bunk is 7 feet long and the *BOTTOM* bunk is 6'2" - I haven't seen one yet with that configuration but it would certainly be interesting.







I've e-mailed Keystone about that typo several times but it seems they don't care about accuracy.

Scott

By the way, did I mention that my tanks are 28 and you're all wrong?
[/quote]

Not too sensitive about that are you Scott??









Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

[/quote]

Try thisâ€¦ fill a tablespoon with water, then pour it in the tankâ€¦ repeat until full. There are 256 tablespoons in a gallon. If it is 40 gallons, you should only have to fill the spoon 10240 times. Hint, if you use a heaping tablespoon you will have to do it less.








[/quote]

Sorry, but this method may not produce an accurate result as it doesn't take into account whether there is already something in the tank. You have to reverse the process, e.g. take a tablespoon out one at a time until it is empty.







I'm surprised Doug didn't catch this glaring error.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Try thisâ€¦ fill a tablespoon with water, then pour it in the tankâ€¦ repeat until full. There are 256 tablespoons in a gallon. If it is 40 gallons, you should only have to fill the spoon 10240 times. Hint, if you use a heaping tablespoon you will have to do it less.








[/quote]

Sorry, but this method may not produce an accurate result as it doesn't take into account whether there is already something in the tank. You have to reverse the process, e.g. take a tablespoon out one at a time until it is empty.







I'm surprised Doug didn't catch this glaring error.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

Good point, I was originally going to say something similar, but thought it would be a waste of typing thinking nobody would read that far. Nice call!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

man did that get out of hand. Little game of pile on .

50 fresh, 40 black, 40 gray


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Hi Bill
> 
> Keystone has all of the Outback specs on it's website...2006 Outback Specs


WHEN ARE YOU PEOPLE GOING TO LEARN??? You can't trust the specs listed on Keystone's website!!!!

I have a 2006 28 RSDS, that was shipped from the factory in September of 2006. My gray and black tanks are 28 gallons. AND if you look at the floor plans for the 28 on the website, you'll see that on one side the bottom bunk is 7 feet long and the top bunk is 6'2" and on the other side the *TOP* bunk is 7 feet long and the *BOTTOM* bunk is 6'2" - I haven't seen one yet with that configuration but it would certainly be interesting.







I've e-mailed Keystone about that typo several times but it seems they don't care about accuracy.

Scott

By the way, did I mention that my tanks are 28 and you're all wrong?
[/quote]
Sorry Scott, How many gallons did you think it held before you bought it? Were you misled?

Technically, we have two 20 gallon grey tanks in my 28krs, not 40 gallons...makes a big difference when you only have 20 gallons of grey space for showering. The other 20 is for the kitchen sink that I never ever fill...barely 1/3 if that per trip.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Karma said:


> I started off with a 2006 23RS and moved to a 2007 after some deal changes. the 2006 had 28 gal tanks, which was the spec shown on the Keystone web site up until January of 2006 when the weights and tank sizes changed on the site. You won't find this change reflected in the 2006 model year specs on the site.


OK this is why I'm confused, my brochure said 50 40 40 so that is what I though I had but have read about others having 28 gallon in the 06 year group. I checked the sticker in the cabinet and it says nothing about the holding tanks but it does give weights and that is wrong compared to the brochure the brochure said 6000 lbs GVWR but the sticker says something like 6800 or 7000 lbs don't remember but I know it was higher on the sticker.







I guess the only way I will know for sure is to do the 5 gallon bucket thing ( I will pass on the Table spoon thing







) when I at a place I can dump.

We have never filled up either tank even with 3 of us and 4 nights camping so I guess it is OK. I will let everyone know what I find


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Bill,
I have a 2006 23rs that according to the manufacturing sticker was built in August 05. I did the bucket test and have 40 gray and 40 black.
Good luck,

Lou


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yianni said:


> Bill,
> I have a 2006 23rs that according to the manufacturing sticker was built in August 05. I did the bucket test and have 40 gray and 40 black.
> Good luck,
> 
> Lou


OK thanks Lou my sticker said it was made in Oct or Nov 05 so I would think I had the 40 also.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> We have never filled up either tank even with 3 of us and 4 nights camping so I guess it is OK. I will let everyone know what I find


Looking forward to it...

...too bad your passing on the spoon method.


----------

